# 2008 Yamaha 50hp 2 stroke?



## Tbradley (Sep 6, 2013)

I've been dreaming of getting a jet motor for some time now. Been told by many I need a 60/40 for what I what to do. I've driven a Mercury 60/40 4 stroke. It was a fast motor on a 1752 with 3 guys (I'm sure it would've handled more). Now after I had a chance to see the motor and the weight of it I'm looking at something lighter. Looked at the Yamaha f40/30 jet, but have been told it may or may not work out. So now I've found a used 2008 Yamaha 50hp 2 stroke with about 40hrs. use I'm told. Price is good at $2700, but the motor has no controls. I'm wanting to put a tiller on it and priced one at a dealer, they said about $500 for the tiller. The motor has a lower unit on now so I would have to buy a jet pump also, about $1500 is what Fred at Current River Marine said the cost would be. Now here is what my setup would be:

1648 or 1652 .080" should weight in around 275lbs to 330lbs.
Yamaha 50/35 2 stroke=189lbs. without the jet pump. I'm figuring 210lbs. with the pump.
Would like the ability to haul 4 people if needed on plane.

Is this doable, or would I be wasting my money? Should I just save up for a 60/40 4 stroke and be done with it?

Thanks..


----------



## ramuh2121 (Sep 6, 2013)

I am by no means an expert, but I run an 86 Yamaha 40/30 on my 18' with heavy wood front and back decks and am able to plane out with 3-4 adults and run pretty shallow. It doesn't have the best hole shot, and with that many people it tops out at about 18 MPH, but it works. I imagine a 50/35 would be fine on your 16 footer as long as your not trying to break any speed records.


----------



## hotshotinn (Sep 6, 2013)

I bought a new 40/30 Yamaha four stroker for my 1648alumacraft and couldnot be happier.I got her all tweeked up as high as i can run her,found the sweet spot,and the boat will run 25mph with two people,one big trolling moter battery,bow mounted MinnKota Edge trolling moter,30 lb chain anchor and fishing tackle and 27 mph with just me.I never run her with four people tho.........You will want to keep you weights down in the boat if you run the 40/30Yamaha.My opinion........the 40/30 Yamaha is the perfect match for my boat.If I were to get into a bigger boat i wood get the 40 Mercury four stroker without a hesitation.I am done with 2 strokers now that i have had a four stroker for a year,so much nicer :mrgreen:


----------



## Tbradley (Sep 6, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328582#p328582 said:


> ramuh2121 » Today, 15:42[/url]"]I am by no means an expert, but I run an 86 Yamaha 40/30 on my 18' with heavy wood front and back decks and am able to plane out with 3-4 adults and run pretty shallow. It doesn't have the best hole shot, and with that many people it tops out at about 18 MPH, but it works. I imagine a 50/35 would be fine on your 16 footer as long as your not trying to break any speed records.



Tell me more about your boat. At 18ft, how much does it weight? How wide is it at the bottom? At 18mph is that on plane? Thanks!!!


----------



## mphelle (Sep 6, 2013)

I have an 88 Yam 50/35 tiller I'm not using if you want to try it on your boat. Send a PM if interested.


----------



## J Hartman (Sep 7, 2013)

I have the alweld 1652j with a 90 etec tiller. If I would have gotten any less motor I think i would have been disappointed.


----------



## Lobsterol (Sep 7, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328586#p328586 said:


> hotshotinn » 06 Sep 2013, 16:14[/url]"]I bought a new 40/30 Yamaha four stroker for my 1648alumacraft and couldnot be happier.I got her all tweeked up as high as i can run her,found the sweet spot,and the boat will run 25mph with two people,one big trolling moter battery,bow mounted MinnKota Edge trolling moter,30 lb chain anchor and fishing tackle and 27 mph with just me.I never run her with four people tho.........You will want to keep you weights down in the boat if you run the 40/30Yamaha.My opinion........the 40/30 Yamaha is the perfect match for my boat.If I were to get into a bigger boat i wood get the 40 Mercury four stroker without a hesitation.I am done with 2 strokers now that i have had a four stroker for a year,so much nicer :mrgreen:



The only down side to a 4 stroke is they typically weigh more than a 2 stroke. Most newer 2 strokes run as clean as a 4 stroke. They must meet the same EPA requirements. 4 strokes do run much quieter than 2 strokes, but require oil changes. If I were to decide on an engine, the most important factors I would consider are horsepower then weight of the engine. But that's just my opinion, you can wipe your butt with it if you want.


----------



## Ranchero50 (Sep 7, 2013)

At $2700 you are about a grand short of a built OB jet boat around here. I'd be hounding Craigslist with cash in hand.

Something to think about before dropping coin on a motor that's not going to perform well on a larger hull with a jet.


----------



## Tbradley (Sep 8, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328618#p328618 said:


> mphelle » 06 Sep 2013, 22:42[/url]"]I have an 88 Yam 50/35 tiller I'm not using if you want to try it on your boat. Send a PM if interested.



Sent you a PM on the motor. Just curious how it ran on the boat you have it on? Got a chance to drive my buddy's Tracker 1448SC which is a side console at I think 435lbs. Its got a Merc 60/40 4 stroke on it. Its pretty stern heavy, but the boat ran great with me, wife, 4 and 7yr. old. I'm thinking a 50/35 being lighter and a 2 stroke would run great on a lighter boat in the 275 to 330lbs range with same load and hoping up to 4 people. My Merc 25hp 2 stroke prop will run good with 4 people in a 1448 .072" at 235lbs. That Merc 60/40 is just a big ole motor and heavy at 270lbs. more that what I would want to handle I think.


----------



## rockdamage (Sep 9, 2013)

the 4 strk merc weighs 247


----------



## Brian J (Sep 10, 2013)

A guy I fish with often has a 1652 Alumaweld (pre-Xpress) with a 50/35 Yamaha jet. He purchased the rig new in 1989. The boat is pretty basic; regular console, 4 foot front deck, center bench seat that contains livewell and a storage compartment, and 24" wide back bench that is wide enough to stand on. He has a 12 gallon fuel cell, and start battery in the back, and the two trolling motor batteries are positioned in front of the center bench seat. The boat is pretty light, maneuvers well, and gets on plane pretty quick. Top speed up river is about 24 and down river is 26-27. Having the livewell full of water does knock the speed and planing time down some.


----------



## Tbradley (Sep 16, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=328851#p328851 said:


> rockdamage » 09 Sep 2013, 23:17[/url]"]the 4 strk merc weighs 247



I think you're right for a 60hp prop motor, but the 60/40 with factory jet is 268 according to Mercurys website and the one my buddy has is 270 according to the sticker on the motor.

So how much better does the Merc 60/40 4 stroke run compared to a 50/35 2 stroke with a 1652 around 335lbs. with a full load of say 750lbs? Will the 50/35 not plane a load this big? I'm just having a hard time believing a 50/35 is not equal or more powerful than a 25hp prop motor. That's what I have now and it has successfully ran this: SeaArk 1448 .072 at 245 with plywood floors at approx 35lbs, Merc 25hp 2 stroke prop 114lbs, gas and battery 100 or better and 4 guys at 750 or more.

I just don't want to get a motor that's 60 pounds heavier if it can be done with the 50/35 and its a 2 stroke vs the Merc a 4 stroke. Should plane quicker etc.. From what I've heard. Seems for jets just about everybody likes the 2 strokes better, I'm just not sure how much louder they are though.

Thanks to everyone!!!!


----------



## Tbradley (Sep 20, 2013)

Keep the info coming guys!!! So would any of ya'll think that a 50/35 2 stroke jet is equal or better than a 25hp prop motor?


----------



## Brian J (Sep 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329906#p329906 said:


> Tbradley » 14 minutes ago[/url]"]Keep the info coming guys!!! So would any of ya'll think that a 50/35 2 stroke jet is equal or better than a 25hp prop motor?



Will run better than a 25 hp prop engine.


----------



## Tbradley (Sep 20, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329907#p329907 said:


> Brian J » Today, 10:46[/url]"]
> 
> 
> [url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=329906#p329906 said:
> ...



I was thinking it should. Do you have this size motor? If so can you be more specific about your setup? What size boat and MAX load you've ran. I'd really appreciate it. The dealer that has the 2008 Yamaha 50hp 2 stroke I'm looking at probably won't hold it much longer for me. I have to make my mind up soon. 
Thanks.


----------



## Tbradley (Sep 24, 2013)

Anybody else with any info? I'd appreciate all I can get. Talk to Outboard jets in California yesterday, the lady I spoke with (wouldn't put me through to nobody else) said for a 50/35 no more weight than 1200lbs. total. Looks like some of you guys a doing a little bit better than that. Its looking more and more that the 50/35 may be underpowered for me. My load as of now is about 500lbs. just people. Thats me 185lbs, 155 and two boys 150 total. The boys are only going to get bigger. My family always goes out with me, if not them then generally 3 to 4 guys and some misc stuff, so that just ups the weight. I think I'm going to have to scrap this idea of a light weight 2 stroke 50/35 and look for a 60 or 70 2 stroke cheap enough or just get a Merc 60/40 4 stroke and be done with it. The main reason behind the 50/35 was the weight. There is going to be some riffles on the river that I'm going to have to get out and pull the boat up the riffle, thats the main need for keeping the total weight of the boat down, and of course a lighter setup would be sporty if not over loaded.


----------



## mphelle (Sep 24, 2013)

If I didn't already have a lightweight 2 stroke with the large pump spinning a 6 7/8 impeller, I'd buy this one.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Clean-1997-Mercury-45-HP-2-Stroke-JET-Outboard-Motor-/390656141682?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&hash=item5af4eba972&vxp=mtr#ht_1097wt_741

and he's also in KY...


----------



## Tbradley (Sep 24, 2013)

[url=https://www.tinboats.net/forum/viewtopic.php?p=330267#p330267 said:


> mphelle » Today, 10:41[/url]"]If I didn't already have a lightweight 2 stroke with the large pump spinning a 6 7/8 impeller, I'd buy this one.
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/Clean-1997-Mercury-45-HP-2-Stroke-JET-Outboard-Motor-/390656141682?pt=Boat_Parts_Accessories_Gear&hash=item5af4eba972&vxp=mtr#ht_1097wt_741
> 
> and he's also in KY...



Yeah, I called about that motor. Guy said they got it from the military. The place that has it for sale put a new paint job and new decals on, so I got a little bit leary of it. :?


----------



## Tbradley (Sep 30, 2013)

Well got'em down to $2756 after tax for the Yamaha 50hp. Motor is priced good but the tiller and jet pump cost are killing the deal, especially since it looks like it may be on the lean side for the load I need to haul. Went and checked the motor out the other day, nice clean motor. They had it setup in on a stand with a tub of water and ran it. It seemed to run great and pretty quiet, BUT they had several Merc 60hp's on the lot with prop lowers, those are nice looking motors, and I'll have to say don't look much bigger than the 50 Yammi even though its quiet a bit heavier. If could get the price down a little more I believe I would take the chance with the 50hp just to save the weight and to have the 2 stroke for the power. Just getting too many mixed reviews on the 50, 80% are saying its too small. A 60/40 is looking better all the time, just not sure on the weight. Would the 60/40 at 268lbs. squat the back of a 1652 much more than the 50hp at around 210lbs? Thanks.


----------

